# " Black Friday" ?



## Lbrown123

Does anyone know if any of the soap supply companies participate in Black Friday? I need to replenish supplies soon and would hate to miss a good sale!


----------



## MarisaJensen

Lbrown123 said:


> Does anyone know if any of the soap supply companies participate in Black Friday? I need to replenish supplies soon and would hate to miss a good sale!



I'm in the same boat. I went to a half yesterday.:shock: I'm hoping for Black Friday deals so I can stock up.


----------



## new12soap

Yes, I think some of them have "Black Friday/Cyber Monday" sales. Sign up for the newsletters and notifications, they will email you.


----------



## snappyllama

Ooooo, I have to get my stocking stuffers soon. Yes, I buy my own. I know if I've been good or not. :shifty:

If anyone gets good notifications, please share. Santa is watching.


----------



## Lbrown123

Yes! Please share! Lol! I'll do the same for you guys. I Do Not want to be on the naughty list this year as I asked Santa for a soap cutter.


----------



## dneruck

Candlemaking.com has a sale on this week, they sell skin safe fragrances. Haven't heard about anything else as yet.


----------



## new12soap

dneruck said:


> Candlemaking.com has a sale on this week, they sell skin safe fragrances. Haven't heard about anything else as yet.



Yes, that's Aztec http://www.candlemaking.com/

$1 per 1oz Fragrance Bottle (Limit 2 per Fragrance, 50 Total)
$1.50 Off All Other Fragrance Bottle Sizes
$6 Off Printed Jars
$5 Off Cases of our Best Selling Waxes (IGI 4630, IGI 4794, IGI 4625, IGI 1230, Ecosoya PB, GW 464)
50% Off Ceramic Dishes
$12/Case Import 16oz Terrace Jars
$5 Pour pot
$5 100 Lotion Bar Molds 
15% Off Soap Making Oils and Butters
5% Off Everything Else

The sale is Nov 24 - 28


----------



## Lbrown123

Midnight tonight! Natures garden posted it on Facebook! Getting excited!


----------



## OliveOil2

Fragrance Buddy has a Black Friday Promo Code that is good today, ending December 1. The code is: BLACKFRIDAY. There are also two new Moonworks fragrances on the site: Bergamot Tobacco, and Goddess.


----------



## KatieShephard

The 10% off coupon code for Natures Garden is BFRNG.


----------



## Lbrown123

Bulk apothecary is advertising 20%off total order! I got some oils ordered! Just need bb to have a sale.... Please oh please......


----------



## OliveOil2

The Conservatorie has 20% off Today until 9:00 pm PST with code: EARLYB and 15% off tomorrow until Midnight PST with code: THANKS


----------



## mel z

I'm still watching and checking. 

Essential Depot has had sales all month, but I am not certain when they end. They are on the home page.

Brambleberry as usual, just something once a week so far.

Wholesalesuppliesplus must watch tomorrow, they have had one ingredient every week this month.

Natures Garden and Candles has 10% off until Friday at midnight (Eastern time I suppose, since that is where they are) on the front page with code BFRNG at checkout.


----------



## RhondaJ

Peak Candles - Offer good for 11/28 only.

offering $20 off orders of $100 or more before shipping

USE CODE : BLACKFRIDAY14


----------



## smeetree

If anyone finds a coupon for nurturesoapsupplies.com let me know. I'd like to pick up one of their molds.


----------



## RhondaJ

smeetree said:


> If anyone finds a coupon for nurturesoapsupplies.com let me know. I'd like to pick up one of their molds.



I've been watching and waiting, haven't seen anything from them yet  I want a few of their molds as well, and some dividers, and some new micas, lol


----------



## samirish

Wish BB would have a black friday sale but I dont think thats going to happen


----------



## Meganmischke

Maybe cyber Monday will have some good sales.


----------



## RhondaJ

Coastal Scents : http://www.coastalscents.com/

50% off entire website now thru Monday

no rainchecks, limited supplies


----------



## snappyllama

American Soap Supplies has their tall and skinny all-silicon mold on sale as well as micas, additives, natural colorants, etc. I've never used them before... but just snagged a mold!


----------



## froggybean37

BB is closed for Black Friday, but their fb page states they'll be doing Cyber Monday, and will announce sales then


----------



## mel z

smeetree said:


> If anyone finds a coupon for nurturesoapsupplies.com let me know. I'd like to pick up one of their molds.



I just googled nuturesoapsupplies without the dot com. There is a disclaimer that they no longer do coupon codes. :cry: Just a heads up for everyone.


----------



## Lbrown123

snappyllama said:


> American Soap Supplies has their tall and skinny all-silicon mold on sale as well as micas, additives, natural colorants, etc. I've never used them before... but just snagged a mold!




I did too thank you snappyllama! I needed the one lb testing molds.


----------



## smeetree

mel z said:


> I just googled nuturesoapsupplies without the dot com. There is a disclaimer that they no longer do coupon codes. :cry: Just a heads up for everyone.



I spoke with the owner and they have nothing going on. I bought at full price. Oh well. :/


----------



## MarisaJensen

smeetree said:


> I spoke with the owner and they have nothing going on. I bought at full price. Oh well. :/



Well, now I know. I'll still be ordering micas from them.


----------



## MarisaJensen

Crossing fingers from a BB sale.


----------



## RhondaJ

smeetree said:


> I spoke with the owner and they have nothing going on. I bought at full price. Oh well. :/



Ahhh well, I guess I'll still get some molds, they're decent prices anyway


----------



## boyago

Soap Making Resource is having a big sale with decent stuff marked down then an additional 5% with code thanksgiving2014.  Just bought some stuff there.

http://www.soap-making-resource.com/index.html
click the blue box ad to see their list.


----------



## Lbrown123

froggybean37 said:


> BB is closed for Black Friday, but their fb page states they'll be doing Cyber Monday, and will announce sales then




Thanks Froggybean37! That will complete my order if BB has a fragrance sale! Thanks to all for the information! I am soaping today to make room for the new supplies! Lol! I already have a wish list for BB.


----------



## samirish

I have never ordered from fragrance buddy before but did so yesterday because of their black friday sale.  Cant wait to get the fo's from them.  I also just placed a big order with natures garden since they were having a sale.


----------



## mel z

boyago said:


> Soap Making Resource is having a big sale with decent stuff marked down then an additional 5% with code thanksgiving2014.  Just bought some stuff there.
> 
> http://www.soap-making-resource.com/index.html
> click the blue box ad to see their list.



Thank you so very much boyago! 

For what I wanted to order this one is the best sell by far of all listed and checked.


----------



## Lbrown123

Yes Thank you Boyago! Got some good deals there as well! I will have to make more room!


----------



## Sonya-m

One for the us in the UK, http://www.sensoryperfection.co.uk/store/Default.asp have 20% off everything with the code BLACKCYBERSALE until Monday at 5pm


----------



## samirish

froggybean37 said:


> BB is closed for Black Friday, but their fb page states they'll be doing Cyber Monday, and will announce sales then



Anyone know if BB is still planning on doing cyber Monday sales?  I checked their site but dont see anything...


----------



## OliveOil2

Cyber Monday Sale at Peaks $15 off of $75 before shipping Code: CYPERMONDAY14


----------



## Meganmischke

samirish said:


> Anyone know if BB is still planning on doing cyber Monday sales?  I checked their site but dont see anything...



They won't change anything until after 9am pst. I hope it is a decent sale not just their usual monthly sale I have been waiting for.


----------



## Lbrown123

Any news? I have seen nothing from BB!


----------



## minipops

From the newsletter, BrambleBerry is have a 10% off on their gift certificate. Use coupon code: GOODGIFT.

Wonder if they have any other sale


----------



## snappyllama

BB just changed their site. 10% off gift certificates. That's it. Color me underwhelmed.


----------



## samirish

gift certificates 10% off?  So lame!


----------



## Meganmischke

Wow. That is lame. I wasn't expecting much from them but 10% off gift certificates for cyber monday. 

I was hoping a good sale might make me like them again.


----------



## Lbrown123

Well this concludes my holiday shopping!  Thanks to all for the input!


----------



## KatieShephard

If anyone is into audio books...  use code: HOLIDAY14 at audible.com and you get membership for $1.95 for the first month or first three months...I clicked too quick to remember LOL. Plus I went through ebates.com and will be getting another $12 cash back...plus, I get a $25 credit in January when they first charge my credit card (that was a surprise that popped up after I signed up).  Merry Christmas to my hubby!


----------



## snappyllama

KatieShephard said:


> If anyone is into audio books...  use code: HOLIDAY14 at audible.com and you get membership for $1.95 for the first month or first three months...I clicked too quick to remember LOL. Plus I went through ebates.com and will be getting another $12 cash back...plus, I get a $25 credit in January when they first charge my credit card (that was a surprise that popped up after I signed up).  Merry Christmas to my hubby!



I haven't used them, but Ira Glass keeps telling me to try them out (big-time NPR dork here). Do they typically have the authors reading from their own works... David Sedaris, Sarah Vowell or David Rakoff?


----------



## KatieShephard

snappyllama said:


> I haven't used them, but Ira Glass keeps telling me to try them out (big-time NPR dork here). Do they typically have the authors reading from their own works... David Sedaris, Sarah Vowell or David Rakoff?



I haven't a clue...i fall asleep whenever I listen to books LOL


----------



## Jencat

snappyllama said:


> I haven't used them, but Ira Glass keeps telling me to try them out (big-time NPR dork here). Do they typically have the authors reading from their own works... David Sedaris, Sarah Vowell or David Rakoff?



I love audio books!  Most of them are read by other people, not the writers, but there are some exceptions.  You can check the reviews on Audible before you make a purchase so you can avoid the really bad readers.  Luckily most of them are great.


----------



## Lbrown123

Looks like a sale! WSP on Tuesday December 30th! Better late than never! Everything 10% off. Making a list... Checking it twice.....


----------



## sethkaylyn

Thanks Lbrown123 !


----------



## finbarfitz

Here I got a Up To 74% Off Sale Items. for Natures Garden from retailmenot.


----------

